# Pixie Had A Baby!!



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

My 2 year old Kathadin ewe had her first baby today! I'll be posting pictures tomorrow morning!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Big congrats! Looking forward to pictures of the cutie!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Congratulations! I bet that lamb is very cute! I look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww that’s great! Looking forward to pics


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

We should be leaving within the next hour or so, by then I'll have pictures!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

We have 3 sheep now! Jacob, pixie and their baby! They are all in the same pen and are a cute family! From left to right, Jacob, Pixie and (possibly) Solomon


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

The proud new dad.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

OH MY GOD, the new addition is too cute!!! Your whole sheep family is gorgeous! I'm really interested in having katahdins some day and this only makes me want them more!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

wheel-bear-o said:


> OH MY GOD, the new addition is too cute!!! Your whole sheep family is gorgeous! I'm really interested in having katahdins some day and this only makes me want them more!


You should get them! They are way quieter, less picky and healthier than my goats were!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

He's a real cutie! I'm gonna try and socialize him cause I'm tired of feral kids!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------

